# صور لاحدث المبتكرات رووووعة



## مورا مارون (26 يوليو 2008)

*أحدث المبتكرات والمخترعات ( الجزء الأول )*

ولنبدأ بتصميم لناطحة سحاب تتكون من 500 طابق من المقرر إنشاءها في لندن






























تصاميم لمنشأة سياحية في كوريا 




























جهاز كمبيوتر ممنوع بيعه خارج أمريكا من Gateway

















*يتبع*​


----------



## مورا مارون (26 يوليو 2008)

جهاز كمبيوتر بثلاث شاشات









شاشة مقوسة من Apple









كمبيوتر الطاولة









الرياضة مع مشاهدة واستخدام الحاسوب









نوكيا تخترق الخيال و تطرح هواتف خيالية لكنها حقيقية حسب ماورد عنه فهدا الهاتف بإمكانه
تحسس الرائحة و تسجيلها و من تم إرسالها إلى هاتف آخر له نفس مميزات هذا الهاتف
















*يتبع*​


----------



## مورا مارون (26 يوليو 2008)

هاتف غريب جدا من coco chanel













هاتف على شكل ولاعة شفافة













هاتف من شركة Edge من الكريستال غير معروض للبيع و إنما يدخل في آثار الشركة









هاتف تعتزم نوكيا طرحه في المستقبل









هاتف يقفل و يسد كالباب عند بدء المكالمة

















*يتبع*​


----------



## مورا مارون (26 يوليو 2008)

قلم من نوكيا دي سعة 1.3 ميغا لتسجيل ما تمت كتابته سابقا
يتم ربطه بواسطة تقنية الإتصال بالبلوتوث






 

هواتف بشاشات متعددة و بخاصية اللمس














 

أغرب أنواع أجهزة الكمبيوتر في العالم من سامسونج










 
جهاز كمبيوتر و هاتف خلوي قابل للتمدد
شاشته عبارة عن ورق خاص جدا قابلة للتمدد






 

جهاز ديفي دي مدمج مع تلفزة تصميم أكثر من رائع






 

أجهزة التحكم التابعة لها



​ 


 
*يتبع*​


----------



## مورا مارون (26 يوليو 2008)

هاتف جوال على شكل بوصلة و يعمل باللمس فقط







​ 
فأرة تصميم رائع






 

شاشات رقيقة للغاية و بإمكانك ثنيها مع سوني






 

حين تجتمع الأناقة و الجمال و التكنولوجيا جهاز كمبيوتر و مصاح










 

أنحف جهاز كمبيوتر في العالم من Apple






















 




*أنتهى الجزء الأول وأعدكم بالجزء الثاني قريباً*​


----------



## sara A (27 يوليو 2008)

موضوع رائع جدا 
حسسنى أنى قدام فيلم أجنبى عن تكنولوجيا المستقبل


----------



## مورا مارون (29 يوليو 2008)

sara a قال:


> موضوع رائع جدا
> حسسنى أنى قدام فيلم أجنبى عن تكنولوجيا المستقبل



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


عقبال الفلم الهندي


اهلاااا منورة


----------



## nonogirl89 (29 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: صور لاحدث المبتكرات رووووعة*



> نوكيا تخترق الخيال و تطرح هواتف خيالية لكنها حقيقية حسب ماورد عنه فهدا الهاتف بإمكانه
> تحسس الرائحة و تسجيلها و من تم إرسالها إلى هاتف آخر له نفس مميزات هذا الهاتف



مابلاش الرائحة دى
يادى الكسووووووووووووووف
هههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى بجد على الموضوع اللى واضح انك تعبتى فيه يامورا 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: صور لاحدث المبتكرات رووووعة*

*ميرررسى يا مورا على الصور وفعلاً العلم كل يوم بيجى بجديد .. ربنا يعوض تعبك.​*


----------



## القسيس محمد (30 يوليو 2008)

راااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع بجد شىء مذهل
ربنا يباركك


----------



## amjad-ri (31 يوليو 2008)

لو اراد الله وعشنة  لعام 2050

سوف  يكون الانسان  في  عالم   

ك  النملة  صغير تحت  ناطحات السحاب

شكرا  على الصور  و ننتضر المزيد​


----------



## مورا مارون (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: صور لاحدث المبتكرات رووووعة*



Dona Nabil قال:


> *ميرررسى يا مورا على الصور وفعلاً العلم كل يوم بيجى بجديد .. ربنا يعوض تعبك.​*







دونا منورةة

ربنا معاكي

ميرررسي​


----------



## مورا مارون (11 أغسطس 2008)

ابانووب قال:


> راااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع بجد شىء مذهل
> ربنا يباركك







نورت

ربنا معاك​


----------



## مورا مارون (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: صور لاحدث المبتكرات رووووعة*



nonogirl89 قال:


> مابلاش الرائحة دى
> 
> يادى الكسووووووووووووووف
> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...







*اهلاااااااااااااا*
*احنا في الخدمة*​


----------



## vetaa (11 أغسطس 2008)

اللى يعيش ياما يشوف فعلا
عجبتنى المنشأه السياحيه اللى فى كوريا دى
شكلها جمييييييييل

والموضوع كله حلو زيك
ميرسى يا مورا


----------



## مورا مارون (11 أغسطس 2008)

vetaa قال:


> اللى يعيش ياما يشوف فعلا
> عجبتنى المنشأه السياحيه اللى فى كوريا دى
> شكلها جمييييييييل
> 
> ...


----------



## M a r i a m (11 أغسطس 2008)

ياخراشي
يالاهوس
ايه يابنتي ده
تحفة مووووووووووت
واو نفسي اشوف الحاجات دى بجد
ربنا يخليكي لينا ياارووبة
ههههههههههههه
وحشانى موت​


----------



## missorang2006 (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: صور لاحدث المبتكرات رووووعة*

*واو موضوع راااااااااااااائع
شكلة بابا لازم  ياخد مليون قرض هههههههههه​*


----------



## الملك العقرب (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: صور لاحدث المبتكرات رووووعة*

فعلا الانسان من ازكي مخلوقات ربنا و ابتكراته ملهاش حدود امنت بيك يا الالهي مرسي علي الموضوع الجامد و ربنا يوعدنا يا رب


----------



## مورا مارون (24 أغسطس 2008)

y_a_r_a قال:


> ياخراشي
> 
> يالاهوس
> ايه يابنتي ده
> ...


 




*الحلو منورنا اليوم *

*ربنا معاك يا ياراااااا*

*وحشاني يا بت يا قمررر*​


----------



## مورا مارون (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: صور لاحدث المبتكرات رووووعة*



الملك العقرب قال:


> فعلا الانسان من ازكي مخلوقات ربنا و ابتكراته ملهاش حدود امنت بيك يا الالهي مرسي علي الموضوع الجامد و ربنا يوعدنا يا رب


----------



## مورا مارون (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: صور لاحدث المبتكرات رووووعة*



missorang2006 قال:


> *واو موضوع راااااااااااااائع​*
> 
> *شكلة بابا لازم ياخد مليون قرض هههههههههه*​


----------



## مورا مارون (24 أغسطس 2008)

amjad-ri قال:


> لو اراد الله وعشنة لعام 2050​
> 
> سوف يكون الانسان في عالم ​
> ك النملة صغير تحت ناطحات السحاب​
> ...


----------



## جيلان (25 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: صور لاحدث المبتكرات رووووعة*

*روعة بجد
ناطحة السحاب الاولانية دى تحفة
يا لهوى اتعقدت من الموبايلات الى هنا دى
ميرسى يا قمر*


----------



## مورا مارون (25 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: صور لاحدث المبتكرات رووووعة*



جيلان قال:


> *روعة بجد*
> *ناطحة السحاب الاولانية دى تحفة*
> *يا لهوى اتعقدت من الموبايلات الى هنا دى*
> *ميرسى يا قمر*


----------



## sosana (25 أغسطس 2008)

ايه يابنتي ده كله دي حاجات تعقد اصلا
بس فعلا حاجات فوق الخيال في منتهى الروعة
ميرسي يا مورا على الموضوع الجامد ده
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## مورا مارون (25 أغسطس 2008)

sosana قال:


> ايه يابنتي ده كله دي حاجات تعقد اصلا
> بس فعلا حاجات فوق الخيال في منتهى الروعة
> ميرسي يا مورا على الموضوع الجامد ده
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (7 يونيو 2009)




----------



## نجدى فرج (8 يونيو 2009)

شكرا لك يامورا على هذا العرض الشيق والرائع لهذه المبتكرات الجديدة القادمة


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 يونيو 2009)

فى منتهى الجمال يا مورا 

ميررررررسى ليكى 


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## اني بل (10 يونيو 2009)




----------



## كوك (10 يونيو 2009)

_*ميرسى جدا على معلومه*_
_*وربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## مورا مارون (21 يونيو 2009)




----------

